# Flooded - plowing



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

In my boredom and anticipation of the snow i found this on youtube. pretty nuts.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Yah, I had to do that the other day myself.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

if it was me I would be trying to drain that lot before some of those people got a lawyer who said that improper stacking of the snow caused the flood damage to their cars


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

fireball;682998 said:


> if it was me I would be trying to drain that lot before some of those people got a lawyer who said that improper stacking of the snow caused the flood damage to their cars


Thats what I was doing, pushing the water down the drain. I stacked the snow where they told me to. Pain in the butt!!!


----------



## mowerkid01 (Nov 19, 2007)

A snow plow gotta do what a snowplow gotta do!


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

that's a rockwell collins truck from here in Cedar Rapids. Those guys have no clue what they are doing when plowing, lots always look terrible but they have the best equipment money can buy!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that jersey?


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

Solution, punch a hole in the dam and let the neighboring property deal with it. :crying:

Well, short term solution till the neighbor comes over for a visit with their pants wet up to the crotch. :waving:

George
Twisp, Wa


----------

